# Where To Buy Hop Rhizomes In Melbourne



## cpsmusic (21/8/12)

Hi Folks,

I've just cleared some space in my Dad's garden which I think would be suitable for growing hops.

I haven't tried this before but I'd like to give it a go.

Where can a buy hop rhizomes - I've only really got space for one - either Amarillo or EKG?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Wolfy (22/8/12)

As per the other almost identical post today - "The AHB Marketplace" forum here has a number of people selling hop rhizomes.
There are a few Ebay listings you might like to check (but they'll generally be more expensive than you'll find here).
There are not many other places you can get them, and if you do find hops at a nursery they're likely to be ornamental.

However, you're not going to find find/buy/grow either Amarillo or EKG.
Amarillo is a proprietary hop only grown on 'licensed' farms in the USA.
As the name suggests _East Kent_ Goldings are only found and grown in East Kent (which is in England) - you can however buy Goldings hops, that when you grow them at home will produce _StKilda East_ Goldings.


----------



## cpsmusic (22/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> As per the other almost identical post today - "The AHB Marketplace" forum here has a number of people selling hop rhizomes.
> There are a few Ebay listings you might like to check (but they'll generally be more expensive than you'll find here).
> There are not many other places you can get them, and if you do find hops at a nursery they're likely to be ornamental.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

I actually thought that "East Kent" was part of the name  And as I'm growing them at my Dad's place they'll actually be "Carnegie" Goldings. Come to think of it, he lives right on the Eastern border of Carnegie so maybe they'll be "East Carnegie" Goldings 

Cheers,

Chris


----------

